# Over the moon



## nichol4s

Casually orders a ibrid from my go too detailing supplier yesterday and it's here today :argie:

Thanks John and Dave


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Thats how we roll Nichol4s 

Glad it came through to you nice and speedy! Thanks for the feeback. 

John


----------

